# Longterm print issues with DTG m2 and Resolute Rjet5



## theteecompany (May 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, we are close to pulling our hair out and seem to have tried and tried and tried and nothing seems to work, we have been in the business for over a year now and dont have a shortage of money due to another company we run, however there always seems to be issues with every little feature of production, sometimes its fine and sometimes its just terrible, the companies themselves have even come in and tried to sort everything out but theres still issues, we just dont know what we are doing wrong. 

If there is anyone out there with the machines in question or if you feel like youve managed to tame the dtg beast PLEASE be so kind as to help us out we just dont know where to go from here and spent thousands on equipments.

Thanks guys!


----------

